# Why CJC-1295 sold in 2mg while GHRP-2 sold in 5mg



## pieguy (Nov 1, 2011)

Pretty much the title sums it up. Why is there this really weird distribution trend where ghrp's are sold in 5mg vials while cjc is sold in 2mg vials? The thing is, if you buy them in pairs, you run out of one faster than the other but need just as much mod cjc-1295 w/o dac as ghrp-2. 

Am I missing something here? Am I taking too much CJC-1295 w/o dac?


----------



## yerg (Nov 1, 2011)

very good question.. i wonder this every time i pin my cjc


----------



## BobLong (Nov 1, 2011)

I always chalked it up to GHRP-2 powder being cheaper.

IIRC GHRP-2 has been around longer than mod-grf too.


----------



## dcher002 (Nov 11, 2011)

i was wondering the same thing makes me pin my cjc on twice a day and my GHRP-2 3x per day


----------



## Jetto (Nov 11, 2011)

Could be that GHRP's life once reconstituted is about 45 days and CJC is about 21


----------



## suprfast (Nov 11, 2011)

Why are hot dog sold in packages of 10 and hot dog buns sold in packages of 8?


Why do they call it "Taking" a shit, when I am actually leaving it.

Why do we park on driveways and drive on parkways?

When we send a package on a ship its called cargo, when we send a package by car its called a shipment.


----------



## dcher002 (Nov 11, 2011)

*hey*



suprfast said:


> Why are hot dog sold in packages of 10 and hot dog buns sold in packages of 8?
> 
> 
> Why do they call it "Taking" a shit, when I am actually leaving it.
> ...


----------

